# help/guidance in nano reef



## bobmanay (Jul 14, 2011)

hi,
i want to set a nano reef,(my first saltwater tank).. i know i should start with a larger tank but i currently dont have space. my tank size would be 45l possibly 60l. i would say i am very experienced in freshwater, breeding many different south and african cichlids. currently have a 4ft discus setup.

the tank i was thinking about buying is. arcadia 45l Arcadia Arc Eclipse Fish Tank 45 Litres Other Fish Tanks for Sale

and change the light tube to a marine light that is built for the light unit. here is the link .Arcadia Marine Hybrid 60/ 40 PLL Compact Tubes.

my questions are.
1) if i change the light around would that light be suffiecient for corals.?? if so which ones?? hard/soft lps sps etc.

2) would i need a protien skimmer or would regular water changes work, i would do 25litre water change each week.

i am planing to keep if possible two clowns if not just the one and a pair goby/shrimp. i have been reading tons of stuff and watching many videos to try and get grips with saltwater . any other advice is more than welcome.
thanks in advance


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

11g tank is not going to be really big enough for a pair of clowns, once you figure in Live Rock and Substrate. I would only stick with the Pistol and Goby. Clowns are really meant for 20g or larger. But lots of people put em in 10g, thats not my advise to you though. That one is totally your call.
The light you have chosen is not good for any corals, it appears to be a FW light.
You would not need a skimmer in that tank, as regular weekly water changes would do.


----------



## bobmanay (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the help.
Any tips on the lighting that i should get. The lighting that i was going to get says that it is suitable for coral growth and the it is pll 4pin t5.??

What do i need to look at when choosing lighting.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

T-5 is a good unit, 2 lamp unit I would think for your tank. I know I can get a 4 lamp unit for under $75, thats what I would shoot for, that will give you more lighting options.


----------



## bobmanay (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi, i cant seem to find a light unit for this size. the tank Dimensions 400mm x 280mm x 450mm (Length x front to back Width x Height)any suggestions. also i heard that Arcadia Marine Hybrid 60/ 40 PLL Compact Tubes would be ok for corals. as the description of light is-- 
Actinic white lamp that enhances Blue and violet marine colours

60% marine white 14,000k/ 40% marine blue 420nm

High photosynthetic light content

The Marine Hybrid is a new PLL four pin compact T5 lamp formulaiton based on a 60/ 40 phosphor mix of our Marine White 14k and Marine Blue 420nm lamps.

The resultant spectrum of the lamp combines high brightness with large amounts of energy in the photocynthetic wavelengths required coral growth.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry to say, that light runs my lamps in my house. It won't be good for any Corals. Heres a link on what is considered good lighting. 18w-24w normal output lamps aren't one of them. Freshwater plants maybe.
What Your Coral Needs | Successful Reef Keeping

t5 aquarium light 24 in Lighting | eBay


----------



## bobmanay (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi, I've been looking for some light... here are some links and let me know if any of them are suitable. Thanks for your help. My tank is only 15 inch in length. So I could not find a t5 unit for that size.

Aquarium Tank Clip Clamp Lamp 42/60/96LED Light White Blue Lighting | eBay

Led Aquarium Lighting Lamp Marine Tropical Tank, CL - 48 Bulbs | eBay

PAR30 LED Aquarium coral reef light! Custom made! BRAND NEW PAR38 nano pico tank | eBay.

LED AQUARIUM LAMP WITH FLEXIBLE ARM, CLIP ON, 48 LED LIGHTS, AQUARIUM, FISH TANK | eBay

I can't seem to get a light that will fit on the tank nicely


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Led Aquarium Lighting Lamp Marine Tropical Tank, CL - 48 Bulbs | eBay
LED AQUARIUM LAMP WITH FLEXIBLE ARM, CLIP ON, 48 LED LIGHTS, AQUARIUM, FISH TANK | eBay

Either will do.

OR:


T5 Aquarium Light Hood 12 tube Marine with timer | eBay


----------



## bobmanay (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks. Which one would be better and what types of coral could i keep with each one. Once again thanks for your help.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Best one would be the Par38 LED, but you'd need more than one.
The other 2 listed have the same wattage in LEDs. The top one, didn't care for it much.


----------



## bobmanay (Jul 14, 2011)

Silver T5 Fish Tank Lighting Three Bulbs - All Pond Solutions

I found this lighting. Would it do the job for corals. Would I be able to keep any hard corals.


----------

